# AAV Under House?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw a brand new McMansion with aav venting throughout the drainage system. Not one vent through the roof for anything. 

I searched the UPC, but didn't find a reference.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Plumber said:


> I saw a brand new McMansion with aav venting throughout the drainage system. Not one vent through the roof for anything. I searched the UPC, but didn't find a reference.


 a whole system can be vented by way of AAV's as long as there is one 3" vtr

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Same here, 1 vent through roof


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hack


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Under the house? Aren't they supposed to be above the flood rim level?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

They should be banned


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Green Country said:


> Under the house? Aren't they supposed to be above the flood rim level?












Nah....I install them under the house all the time. Sometimes I bury 'em......:laughing:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not any more of a hack than using a testee for a two co is ... Ever tried to rod cable or cctv through one of those at least AAV's work

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nah....I install them under the house all the time. Sometimes I bury 'em......:laughing:


Same here! I installed them sideway, upsidedown, any position like I do with precharged air chamber!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

titaniumplumbr said:


> It's not any more of a hack than using a testee for a two co is ... Ever tried to rod cable or cctv through one of those at least AAV's work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Why not just install AAV's directly in the test tee with a bushing? Combo vent/CO


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I did a add-on the customer said he did not want any roof penetrations. Told him ok hope it works, so I tried AAV's only. Didn't work. Sinks would drain but you couldn't get stool to flush. Not only does the vents need to draw air but also need to relieve air out. It basically vapor locks


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Why not just install AAV's directly in the test tee with a bushing? Combo vent/CO


 you laugh I've seen it ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> at least AAV's work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Until the spring either doesn't work or fails, or fouls.... bets on which it does first. Not professional in my book. 

Homeowner, hack work.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GAN said:


> Until the spring either doesn't work or fails, or fouls.... bets on which it does first. Not professional in my book.
> 
> Homeowner, hack work.



This is why real plumbing codes do not allow them.👍


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Grimmeute said:


> I did a add-on the customer said he did not want any roof penetrations. Told him ok hope it works, so I tried AAV's only. Didn't work. Sinks would drain but you couldn't get stool to flush. Not only does the vents need to draw air but also need to relieve air out. It basically vapor locks


This is why I don't get how some codes approved them in the first place. A vent equalizes pressure, both positive and negative. All AAV do is equalize negative pressure. They only do half the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> This is why I don't get how some codes approved them in the first place. A vent equalizes pressure, both positive and negative. All AAV do is equalize negative pressure. They only do half the job.


They are fine if installed properly, I'll take a old fashioned loop vent over aav anyday..


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

In Tulsa if no other way can be vented traditionally, you have to send in a request to the city and a engineer signing off with a plan, then a visit from the inspector to look it over, before you can use AAV's


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> This is why I don't get how some codes approved them in the first place. A vent equalizes pressure, both positive and negative. All AAV do is equalize negative pressure. They only do half the job.


Only reason I was able to try it was in this county where this VERY, VERY rich customer lives there is no inspections.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Let's have a little pride in our finished product... Leave the Hackery to the hacks


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

Only place they are often used up here in quebec (in my experience) is on kitchen sinks. Venting through exterior walls (in the isolation) is frowned upon so some sinks with no inside walls close and most island sinks get AAVed. Only places i use them.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

titaniumplumbr said:


> a whole system can be vented by way of AAV's as long as there is one 3" vtr
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Not allowed in Ky anywhere,all fixtures must have individual vent


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sparky said:


> Not allowed in Ky anywhere,all fixtures must have individual vent


 Ky??????? I thought its where the AAV were invented!


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ontario plumbing code now allows AAV. Local inspectors still do not allow except under unusual conditions where it would be impossible/impractical to install a conventional vent. In any case, it must be installed above flood level.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

*Aav*



gap1927 said:


> Ontario plumbing code now allows AAV. Local inspectors still do not allow except under unusual conditions where it would be impossible/impractical to install a conventional vent. In any case, it must be installed above flood level.


Totally agree with that ! I don't think they should be allowed except where it :no:is impossible or could cause structural damage to drill support beams ! Code states "No Mechanical Traps"!!!


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

It is all about money. I know in my state the people that make AAV's are "associates" of people on the Plumbing Board that has a say in allowing them in !!! Some of the devices, relaxed standards, removing "Licensed Plumber Only" installation, ETC. Plus if I turn in an unlicensed plumber doing plumbing work that requires a license to the State Board or Consumer Affairs Division, it is almost like I am bothering them. 9 out of 10 times they do not do a damn thing !!! The guys are still out there stealing our work. The homeowners look at the last line only. When I ask are they licensed, insured, have Workmans Comp, Bonded by the State, Local ? I get " I don't know. Does it make a difference ?" Then these are the people that when the water is pouring through the ceiling from their brand new bathroom, or are freezing in the middle of winter a day after the boiler was installed, and wonder why the guy never returns the call, "if" he even has a answering machine and of course is not local !!


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

In NC, AAVs can be used in any application, but there must be one main building VTR. AAV if working properly will not allow water to come out of them, I indirect in crwals all the time for special fixtures, of course with check valve after vent in dirty arm.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the idea of the back water valve to boot.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I think in 99 percent of the country there are no codes or inspectors that have a clue and anything flys but only 99 percent of the time then when in some odd time the inspector says you cant do this or that word gets around thats the code and we all take it as gospel. So I guess an aav in the basement has gotta be code some where.


----------

